# Lawn mowing business.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Not quite a "at home business", but would be operated out of the home. 

I wished I knew what the summer weather was going to be like. I've been thinking of slowly getting into seasonal jobs and eventually quit the school bus driving business. And having a Lawn Care business is one of my seasonal goals. 

But the way our hot/dry summers have been lately I'm not sure if this would be a good time to spend money on a expensive mower and trailer. 

I figure the first year would be kind of slow anyway but would it be too slow if we have another bone dry summer again. I'd hate to spend that kind of money and not make much profit this summer. 

Any suggestions out there?


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

My niece married a young man who started a lawn mowing business when he was a teenager. He said when all his friends were playing sports, he was working. He is in his early thirties now, with a wife and 5 children. They pay cash for their homes and everything else. They are really well off. 

One thing is that he got married later, after he had built his business up. Now of course, he has others working for him also. He does tree work, stump removal, landscaping, and in the winter, he does snow plowing. 

I also had another friend some years back that moved from NY to FL and started a lawn mowing business and did quite well. He is retired now, but has a nice home and seems comfortable. 

What both of these people did was to buy used equipment till their businesses were doing well. Then added the better equipment. Though I don't think either of them ever bought brand new, expensive. They are frugal minded people. 

I think its a good idea!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes it is a good business. When I was still able to work as a Journeyman Electrician, I knew of another Electrical Contractor whose son would quit doing electrical for him when the grass started growing and started mowing lawns for the summer. Then when work slowed down he would be back to working for his dad again. He claimed he could make a lot more money during the summer time cutting grass then working as a electrician. 

So I know it's a good money making business. But this drought weather has got every lawn mowing service hurting. I bet I didn't mow my lawn but 4 or 5 times the whole last summer. Just wished I knew what the weather was gonna be like this summer? 

I think what I'll do is buy myself a trailer and buy myself a used lawnmower to start up the business with.


----------

